
Ruby on Rails to power 13,000 schools with 7million+ students in Kerala, India - gorain
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/rubyonrails-talk/FjvEXFIdl58/0a8DaDMvGXAJ
======
sivers
I met these guys when I was in Kerala this year, and they're really inspiring.

Here's the direct link to what they're doing: <http://www.projectfedena.org/>

~~~
alnayyir
<http://www.projectfedena.org/> layout is broken for me in Chrome/Linux, seems
okay in Firefox.

~~~
nithinbekal
Shouldn't the link be <http://www.projectfedena.org/> ?

You had a trailing /s in your link which was probably taking you to the 404
page.

~~~
alnayyir
No, just mis-formatting on my part. I didn't manually type the link that was
linked in this comment section, I merely middle-clicked, copied it to my
comment after seeing the problem, then added a spurious \'s

------
jasim
Their GitHub repo is here:
<https://github.com/projectfedena/projectfedena_v2.0>

However the last commit was a a year back. And almost all code is in one
single bulk commit. There should be more visibility into the development
process to truly call it an open-source project. Also the code can use some
serious love: has fat controllers with logic and close to little or no specs.

Computerizing schools in Kerala is going to be a huge challenge : there is
going to be non-trivial resistance to computers from existing school
administrations. I hope this does not become vapor-ware and the guys are able
to pull it off.

~~~
nithinbekal
I do know that the project is being developed actively, although I believe the
team has continued using subversion internally rather than move the project to
github. Only the major versions are being pushed to github and the daily
commits go to the subversion repo.

As for the fat controllers, I have to take the blame for that myself. A lot of
the awful code was written by me over two years ago when I had close to zero
programming experience. I am no longer working at Foradian (the team that
developed Fedena), and haven't been able to undo the damage I left behind. :)

I do hope that the project will eventually move to github so that the OSS
community (and former developers of the project like myself) could help
improve the code. Would love to hear what the folks currently working on the
project think of the idea.

~~~
srih4ri
Hey nithin :) We are thinking of keeping two branches in github - a stable one
(for people to download and use ) , another development branch - to which we
will be accepting all the patches , including the changes here from foradian.
Planning to set this thing up in a week or two.

See your patches soon :) , Good day.

~~~
nithinbekal
Ah, that's good to hear. Funny that you answered this question while I was
typing it over here. :D

------
bryanwb
i am quite curious why they chose to build their own rather than use an
existing one like schooltool <http://schooltool.org/>

------
techslam
Looking forward to download the latest code from github and do some work and
which I thought would add some highlight to the application, when I was
associated with Foradian and being a Fedena developer.

~~~
techslam
Also this will be a comeback for myself to Rails world after an year and make
some improvements on my own code that I have written for Fedena an year back
and submit patches. Playing around with fedena will surely be giving me lots
of confidence to get back to Rails community.

